# Stool Dolly



## Toan Nguyen (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi guys, how do you transport stools when removing from the job? I made this when I had some free time.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I like that. I'd probably prefer something that was adaptable to my w/h dolly and use a ratchet strap to secure the toilet though. Just to save space in my van.






Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I use a regular hand truck plus strap and pad for bumpy rides if it's in a multi story. For residential, I just pick it up and carry it out.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I just break them up and put the pieces in a 5 gal bucket.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I just carry them out. If its a long driveway, I leave the dolly at the door, carry it to the door and wheel it down the driveway.

One day tho, I may need a dolly like yours :thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Looks like it needs a longer handle for on the stairs...


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

With guns like these, I don't need no stinking dolly.


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I like it. If working on apartments or high rise, or in an area of town where you may have to truck the toilet multiple blocks or storys I think it would be worth it's weight in gold. I usually take my sawzall and cut the tank off the toilet. 2 trips. Walk in with new base, pull toilet and set base. Cut tank off, carry tank out, bring new tank in. Set tank, and carry bowl out.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

I make the aprentice carry it out. And carry the new one in. And gently set it on the closet flange. Then, I'll snug up the bolts. :yes:


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> I make the aprentice carry it out. And carry the new one in. And gently set it on the closet flange. Then, I'll snug up the bolts. :yes:



But do you put the seal on the flange or on the bowl ??????????????


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Everyone knows the wax ring goes on the


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

ChrisConnor said:


> But do you put the seal on the flange or on the bowl ??????????????


 When you say "seal" I'm sure you mean putty, right? :boxing:







Paul


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> When you say "seal" I'm sure you mean putty, right? :boxing:


I made my statement with every intent of ambiguity.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Make one,


Send me one,


And I'll market the product for you. I'll make a video of it, showing it to the masses.



It will get traction on the internet. 






Toan Nguyen said:


> Hi guys, how do you transport stools when removing from the job? I made this when I had some free time.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Make one,
> 
> 
> Send me one,
> ...


----------



## rrman (Oct 29, 2008)

*rrman*

When they're empty they're not that heavy.Pickit up with both hands in center between bowl and tank.Rest it on your hip and lean back slightly.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Is "stool dolly" code for a a nasty chick who likes Cleveland steamers?


----------

